# Attention biting!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

If I'm busy at the computer Jasper has a habit I biting my sleeve and tugging at me! I'm assuming this is attention seeking. I thought it was him telling me he needed a walk but he did it after his walk as well. I usually try giving a toy and if that doesn't work it's time out. Does anyone else experience this? I am with him all day unless I have to pop out so he isn't lacking in attention, lol! Maybe he's just saying come on mum come and chill and have cuddles  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, it might just be his way of asking for a game or some attention. Pol brings a toy, drops it at my side and sits gazing up at me imploringly. Then she vocalises in a sort of moany way - not whining, not crying and not barking thank goodness. All very sweet but a bit frustrating as I work from home and really have to get on after we've done the getting up, walking, exercise, breakfast routine. I just ignore it and she picks up her toy and takes it to bed with her or to her special chair then goes to sleep.

It's amazing how successful communication is despite the language barrier. When we're out, P always looks back at us if the path divides; I say turn right or left or go straight ahead and she does what I've said! And if she leaves a toy in the garden, I just have to ask 'where's your lion/ball/stripey...?' and she goes out, finds it, brings it back and drops it at my feet. Isn't that incredible!!!!

Sorry, hijacked your query there but am constantly amazed by them.

I do think time out for biting for any reason is the way to go.

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Polly sounds like a proper Miss Clever Cloggs 
And Jasper has obvioulsy learnt a very clever way of getting your attention.
Ignoring or time out is probably the way to go on that one.
Kiki woofley moans at me for attention and if I ignore her she huffs and goes off to her bed or curls up at my feet.
My naughty collie went through a phase when we were doing competitive obedience of nipping my leg while doing heel work - she was very sly about it and the judges never picked her up for it, obviously I didn't react, in fact we often picked up points for her position in heel work, but I think the nips were her form of protest! She never really enjoyed shows of any sort and I now don't take her - she is happier at home or working on our walks - she is a bit neurotic and stressy and picks up on the tension!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless her! They are so bright aren't they  Jasper usually gets the message, then goes and gets his stag bar which he loves at the moment. I suppose im lucky really as he hasn't destroyed or chewed anything other than the odd shoe lace and 1 door mat, lol! so shouldn't complain  X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Definitely sounds like 'come on mum, stop that and play - now!' I guess she has probably got attention from it in the past, Dudley does it by barking, he learnt to bark to go outside so of course now he barks whenever he wants me to go to him, I try to ignore it if I know he doesn't need anything - he will then sometimes pick up something he knows he shouldn't and comes up to me as if to say 'look what i've got' - hard to ignore him them, they are clever!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like attention seeking to me. Obi bats me with his paw and if I ignore him he "talks" to me and if that fails he barks at me. Of course then he has my attention as I tell him to be quiet - clever little dogs aren't they....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They certainly are.... The annoying thing is I have tried so hard to not start bad habits but how can you ignore them when they are hanging off your arm! It's usually for cuddle time, when he was little he would sit at the desk on my knee and snuggle, he's probably frustrate because he can't do it now  the thing is cuddle time is the best he drapes him self right over me and is snoring in seconds  oh well a good excuse to chill for 10mins hehehehe! They do say your supposed to take breaks from a computer he's probably more perceptive than I give him credit for   lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max butts me with his head and if that doesn't work he hits me with both paws. That's when I tell him to go and lie down because I am busy. He huffs sulkily but gets a bone and goes and sits down.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Earlier I was on the phone and Jasper came and sat next to me and wrapped both paws round my arm and rested his head on the phone, lol! My husband thought it was hilarious! He just loves mummy cuddles hahaha! He loves visiting my mum too as she gives him her undivided attention, he lays in her arms like a baby. He is the most loving sweet natured dog I have ever had. Apart from his attention seeking moments hehehe, no-one can be perfect all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

